# Acer Aspire 1670 RAM Upgrade



## johnlchapman (Nov 30, 2007)

I want to upgrade the RAM on this laptop to 1gb or greater. It was fitted with two 256mb sticks. One is easily accessible but not the other. How do I access the lower bank to change the stick, please? Acer tech support offered no help saying no documentation was available.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

I found this , hope it helps. Your machine will take 2 gig of Ram.
http://www.memoryx.net/compaqnotebook.html( Check your memory)
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/index.php?what=search2&searchstring=ACER+Aspire+1670(Assembly manual)


----------



## johnlchapman (Nov 30, 2007)

I had looked at the assembly diagram link before. It seemed detailed but only covers the upper bank and lacks instructions. Thanks for taking the time to provide the links, though.


----------



## j17mkw (Dec 13, 2007)

I am having this same problem! I can only find the first bank under the access panel. Did you find the second one?


----------



## johnlchapman (Nov 30, 2007)

The second bank can be seen when the first stick is removed but I am still unable to access it.


----------



## j17mkw (Dec 13, 2007)

I still am unable to see it when i remove the first through the access panel. Am i just being stupid? I've tried finding some sort of manual or exploded diagram but only come up with the useless one that comes with the laptop.

where do i need to look to see the second slot?


----------



## johnlchapman (Nov 30, 2007)

You do not see the slot - that is the point. All I see when I take out the top stick is the bottom stick, with no obvious way to get to it.


----------



## jlucky2002 (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah i can see the one next to the fans, but theres nothing else there, trying to open the upper part and see if its below keyboard or something. even in the user guide when it says bout ram upgrading it says "u can put it in any of the two slots" but onyl shows image of one next to fans. pretty useless ppl if u ask me. IBM is way better in terms of gaining access to internal components...


----------



## linda.leveney (Mar 23, 2008)

Did you ever find where the ram went as I have just purchased new memory but cannot find where it goes. Thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

get hold of the service manual or the user manual. it will show you where the memory goes. in general, the RAM bay is at the bottom of the system, while other laptops have theirs below the keyboard.


----------



## MarkT23 (Mar 27, 2008)

After much trial and error and searching for non-existent service manuals I have managed to work this out. The 2nd RAM slot is under the keyboard. To get to it - open the laptop and push the screen back as far as it will go, so that the laptop is opened flat on the worksurface. See the photo here http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2364556817/ Gently prise off the plastic strip above the top of the keyboard (1). This is the one that contains the power and launch manager buttons and lights. Remove the two screws holding the keyboard in place (2). Lift the keyboard and tilt it forwards (3). This saves having to disconnect the ribbon cable at the front of the keyboard. Replace the RAM module in (4). Put it all back together! Good luck.


----------

